# Smartphone GPS speedometer app??



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Does anybody have a GPS speedometer app that they like and find that it works well.

I had hopes for John Deere "Mower Plus" but I don't think it is going to cut it for measuring the speed of my Lesco Ride On spreader. I may have to figure out how to adapt a bicycle speedometer. If anyone has a brand of those that they have put on lawn equipment and had it work well I would be interested in hearing about that too.

Thanks.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I tried a few different Speedo apps but did not feel that they were accurate enough. I ended up modifying a bicycle Speedo and although it's not perfect, it has been getting the job done. Sometimes it skips the speed, but most of the time it reads within .1 MPH. You can see what I did in the end of this post.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I guess that is what I am going to have to do. Did you have to tell that thing the diameter of your wheel?
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> Did you have to tell that thing the diameter of your wheel?
> Thanks for the reply.


Yes, in the instructions it shows how to adjust for different wheel diameters. Im sure most bicycle speedos will allow for tire size adjustment. The tough part is figuring out how to mount the sensor and magnet. Knowing the speed and keeping it constant really helps when spraying..


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> Did you have to tell that thing the diameter of your wheel?
> Thanks for the reply.


Yes, in the instructions it shows how to adjust for different wheel diameters. Im sure most bicycle speedos will allow for tire size adjustment. The tough part is figuring out how to mount the sensor and magnet. Knowing the speed and keeping it constant really helps when spraying.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Guess it's off to the bike store tomorrow.  
Thanks

PS did you epoxy the magnet to the rim. Any headaches with it popping off?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

On the recommendation of the guy at the bike store, I picked up a Bontrager GoTime bike speedo.
It is wireless, has handlebar mounts and a setup option where you enter the circumference/rollout of the wheel you are sensing.

I also loaded the Samsung Speedometer app for smartphone GPS. We'll see how that works soon.
Today it is raining and snowing (watering in my first spreading of 18-24-12)


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I just got this Bike Computer app installed and checked it for walking speed accuracy and it was suprisingly accurate. I think this will help anyone trying to spray at a consistent speed. Free too. Of course your location, phone service and GPS capabilities all play a role in whether it works for you or not. Worth a shot. @gene_stl

https://bikecomputer.co/


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

This works for me on my motorbike

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mrchops.android.digihud


----------

